# What Makes a Good Letter Box



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I thought this might ge a good topic that could even lead to some positive results. 
What is your favourite letter box design?, is it the one at home , did you find it on the www or was it something you saw passing by & snapped a photo.
Lets see what is around the globe in letter box designs. You never know you might see something you like and adopt it yourself, if anyone is interested that is.
I'll start it off with this one


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

We get our mail delivered to the door, so I made this one for my son's house.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Some great designs there.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

In my neighborhood everyone has to have the same, We could not get everyone to agree on anything or agree to allow any differences.
This is progress?

The post is very enjoyable.

Lee


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Those are way too cool! I don't know which one I'd want in front of my house. Leanin' toward the scorpion.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

This is where these are from. Figured I'd better give credit where credit is due. 
http://www.sblom.com/mailbox/


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Keith, you must have got the same email I did with all those pics.
Dick, nice job on your son's LB.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

for those who don't know, these are mailboxes, not letterboxes. lol. Grumpy, I had no idea what this was talking about till I saw the pictures. I hope I set you crazy Australians straight. thanks for an interesting post (get it post?).


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Hokie, yaneedtlearnthelingocobberapostisatingyaputindergrund.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

lol


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

Those are all great designs but living in a rural area requires vandal resistant (and theft proof) mail boxes and those would only invite trouble. Mine is made of 1-1/8" plywood designed similar to the USPS "blue" boxes with the drop in opening. Mounted on two 6X8" treated posts planted 4 feet in the ground. The flap opens in the front and the mail drops to the bottom where I can retrieve it through a lockable door in the back. It is about as close to vandal and theft proof as you can get without using steel plate.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

OK Les, how about a photo of your mail box. Sounds interesting.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

[/CENTER]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

There may be a mailbox here somewhere.
*These images taken about 1978, in Hot Springs, AR.*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Truck Series:


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Dick and Barb I just figured out that Cain is very Able in your family LOLAlistair


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

That one is pretty basic … got anything more fancy ?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

What do you mean basic. Thats a very practical box. Even has directions where to put the mail. LOL


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

I particularly like the clean cut out and the duck tape envelope. It's well done!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

The milk can model
[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/dsc06247.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Railway Sleeper Model
[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/feb_05/shepparton_05435.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/feb_05/warrack_05114.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/feb_05/moira_05355.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/tassie_3283584.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/feb_05/gippsland_03543.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/DSC07768.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://lumberjocks.com/cathyb
lion mail box


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this is made by a lumberjocks


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I was wondering how long it would take this picture to show up here.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I think the best one would shred the bills and junk mail on contact. It would also deposit checks and make coffee.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thats a great idea mmh
[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/P2190325.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/views/tassie_3081482.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/tassie_3081446.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/wilmot_028S.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

My neighbor across the street just had his mailbox taken out by a Porsche Boxster last week that is no longer a Porche Boxster. The funny thing is that we reinstalled his mailbox and it is as good as new. It went over the car and had little damage. I will try to post a photo of the car.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

John, I look forward to seeing that one.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

This is the one my Dad came up with, to match the house
I changed the post about 3 years`ago, under Dad's supervision of course. The Pipe is sunk in, and filled with, cement, and has a bend in it below ground level. It's already been there 15+ years, should be around for a while longer…


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Mike
[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/wilmot_024S.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, Dan that is my new favorite.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

AHHHH, WHAT WOULD THE WORLD DO WITHOUT DUCT TAPE?
[IMG]http://www.around-oz.com/images_mh/best_in_oz/letterboxes/2004/wilmot_023S.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Good selection of mail boxes


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have a picture, but remember one from when I was a kid in MO. It was beside the regular mailbox, but about 20' above the ground and had a sign that said "AIR MAIL". - lol


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow nice boxes


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.scrup.com.au/images/letterboxes.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://www.coolfunpics.com/slides/Computer_Letter_Box.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

[IMG]http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_mmBw...LHVkFI-9w/s1600/funny_mailboxes_001.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Dan I can just see a snow plow knock the barrel off.

I had a neighbor who had his mailbox hit twice by the baseball bat crowd. So he made a box out if 1/4" plate at his work. The post was 4" stainless and it had a swivel at the top that would turn thx if hit by a snow plow. But if hit by a bat it would probably cause the bat to explode.

he never had any trouble after that.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

No problem Karson. Just shoot the snow plough with that thing and he will never come back. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Grumpy, the last one is the best!! I was wondering if she will put the flag up after putting the letter in his mail box!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Jim, she might have a broom to fly on. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## scharx (Jul 31, 2012)

lol lol lol


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Ha Ha Ha


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

hee hee hee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Seen near Mungo National Park 'down Under'


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Murray River, Australia


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*Looks like we are in for a hot summer down under !.*


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*This 'Frill Neck Lizard' has found a new home. *


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Now that would get your attention when you went to get the mail!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

8321 views 11 25 2012


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

This looks like a good Lumberjock project…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










couldn't resist … not too bad I hope >grinz<

San Francisco


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I made this one for my house this year out of cedar fencing.
Has a small package box under it.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

very nice Russell

Happy that you found a place for your project ! super work.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good one Russell


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

This one is at an old farm house ruin that I came across last weekend


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Roadside near Denman, NSW, AU


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

One from a few years back when we lived in Georgia. 








.
.
This one I re-hab'd for a friend last year. It was very old but it matched their house and she asked if I could rebuild it for her. The roof was rotting thru and it was all but falling apart. Here's a "before"









.
.

And "After"










.
.

Just so happens I'm making a new one for us that is very similar to this one. Wont be done for a few days. I'll post a pic when it's finished


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Nice touchup joein10asee


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

My new mailbox. 









The project blog is here..

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/78000


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Why didn't the rest of us think of this? Freshwater's Ozone Street invention saves the daily treks to see if the postie's been.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Is that Kitty a 'Mail' or a 'Femail'. LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Changed your handle Danny Boy?
How's this for a coincidence. That 'Gininderra' mailbox is in Australia and it is where my mother was born.
Talk about one degree of separation!
So what's this about your cousin?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Just keeping myself entertained Grumpman ! When my wife notices and complains, I'll change it back >grinz<


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I love that decoder ring!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## redSLED (Mar 21, 2013)

This thread is insane.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Great thread, Grumpy, Thanks.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

*********************************** Mailbox


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I wonder about their drinking habit?. But good use of an old beer keg!
or on second thoughts it could be a milk container from a dairy.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Vandalism is a problem in my area. Kids ride by and whack them with a baseball bat.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

I know what you mean Ron


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

John Lennon


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

not exactly a mail box but was cute.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

anyone find the mailbox?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

my favorite letter box looks like this
/Users/brucethom/Desktop/DSC00011.JPG


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Got a few coming from my trip to New Zealand. Watch this space.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

From a recent New Zealand Holiday


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 02


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 03


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 04


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 05


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 06


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 07


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 08


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 09


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 10


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 11


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 12


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 13


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

NZ 14


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

wow Grumpman … nice trip >grinz<


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Danny Boy. A lot of those photos were taken in one town in the North of the South Island.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Merry Christmas


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

All those straps on that mailbox makes me think of the welded mailbox one of the people on a metal working forum I frequent. Somebody kept smashing his mailboxes, but the 1/4" thick steel box probably rang the shock back up the perp's arms, hopefully to good effect.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Spotted this one near Braidwood 2 days ago


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

697
5
2
Comment
11

Creepy Mailboxes With Faces Now 'Celebrities' In Taiwan
"They look like they're smiling." 
Associated Press
By Ralph Jennings
Posted: 08/15/2015 08:46 AM EDT
Woman poses for photo with our future mailbox overlords.

TAIPEI, Taiwan (AP) - A pair of roadside mailboxes that were uniformly bent by a falling signboard during a typhoon earlier this month have become celebrities in Taiwan, drawing steady lines of people to snap photos and inspiring fan merchandise.

Many Taiwanese think that the public mailboxes resemble faces, and this side-by-side pair - one green and one red - now looks especially cute because their poles are bent in their mid-section at similar angles.

"They look like they're smiling," said Taiwan's mail service Chunghwa Post publicity officer surnamed Huang. "That's pretty special. So we see a lot of people out taking photos."

The mailboxes, two of 10,986 around Taiwan, gained fame after Typhoon Soudelor ripped across the island Aug. 8, killing eight and injuring 420 before claiming another 21 lives in China. Strong winds tore a signboard from a building in central Taipei, bending the mailboxes to the right on their poles as it fell.

Security guards now protect the mailboxes while chuckling fans pose next to them, either bending themselves or pretending to push the boxes.

"The typhoon wasn't really that bad after all," said Ting Po-yi, 17, a high school student who came from a Taipei suburb to get his photo taken.

Some fans have created memorabilia including key chains and mobile phone shells. A website has an app that lets users superimpose the mailboxes onto photos in phones and computers.

Chunghwa Post originally planned to remove the boxes Thursday, citing safety concerns. But the postal service announced after a public outcry it would let the boxes stay pending an internal review. In a statement Thursday, it advised crowds not to push or squeeze.

The mailboxes can still take letters, which Chunghwa Post is stamping with a special postmark showing the two leaning celebrities, said public relations officer Weng Yao-kuang.

The boxes nowadays are usually stuffed.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grumpy This link has keep a lot of people watching for a long time.

I just got a letter from my mail carrier that I had ti lift my mailbox. So I had to pull it out of the ground and set it about 13" higher.

It seems that the new postal trucks had higher windows that the previously used cars.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Karson, maybe you could put a new one in. Plenty of designs to choose from here buddy.
How about this one?
They might get the message. LOL
.
.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

that is just build for E-mails


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Grumpy good use of the post!!!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks Karson, after all they did come via you buddy.


----------

